# habe man ihm nie und nimmer nicht zugetraut



## Hutschi

Hallo,
ich habe mich schon lange mit der doppelten Verneinung beschäftigt. In Dialekten ist sie vorhanden.
Sie bedeutet eine Verstärkung der Verneinung.

Jetzt gibt es die Wendung "nie und nimmer nicht" als Relikt.
Hat diese noch die alte Bedeutung, wie ich annehme, oder folgt sie auch der normalen Logik? Ich kann mir das letztere nicht vorstellen.

Die alte Bedeutung hat es zum Beispiel hier:

Strafrecht: Keine strafbare Beleidigung bei „Rabauken-Jäger"  - ra.de.
"Der Rentner arbeitete früher im Bauamt der H. Einstige Mitarbeiter sagen, dass er zwar ein Mensch gewesen, der viel geredet hat, ein 'Schnacker1 eben, aber *so eine Tat habe man ihm nie und nimmer nicht zugetraut*. Für eine Stellungnahme war der Jagdpächter am Montag trotz mehrerer Versuche nicht zu erreichen.' "

PS: Ich hatte schon allgemein zur doppelten Verneinung geschrieben, wir haben hier aber einen Spezialfall einer speziellen Wendung.
Bitte darauf konzentrieren.


----------



## Kajjo

> habe man ihm nie und nimmer nicht zugetraut



Das ist doch klar erkennbar die standardsprachlich FALSCHE doppelte Verneinung. Das letzte "nicht" ist fälschlich ergänzt. So etwas kommt nur noch in einigen Dialekten vor.

Diese spezielle Wendung kenne ich so auch nicht mit der falschen doppelten Verneinung. Ich kenne nur die standardsprachliche Version "nie und nimmer (denken/zutrauen/glauben)".


----------



## Hutschi

Danke, Kajjo.
Ich halte es für eine feste Wendung.
Ich habe es schon oft gelesen und gehört, auch in der Standardsprache. Deshalb ja meine Frage. 
Ich entnehme aber der Antwort, dass es nicht umgedeutet wurde, dass man es also immer noch versteht.
Das ist wesentlich.  
In formaler Standardsprache (wissenschaftliche Arbeiten) wird es nicht verwendet, das ist schon klar.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Ich habe es schon oft gelesen und gehört, auch in der Standardsprache.


Natürlich versteht jeder Muttersprachler sofort, was gemeint ist. Das letzte "nicht" erscheint falsch und fertig. An "nie und nimmer" gibt es ja inhaltlich nichts zu deuteln. Niemand würde das letzte "nicht" wörtlich nehmen und die intendierte Bedeutung umkehren.

Aber wenn du das oft hörst, dann muss das auf einen Dialektraum begrenzt sein. Das letzte "nicht" erscheint normalen Standardsprechern heutzutage spontan und intuitiv falsch. Das hat auch nichts mit formal oder so zu tun. Ich denke, dass sich die falsche doppelte Verneinung einfach nur regional begrenzt noch erhalten hat.

_Da hätte ich ihm nie und nimmer zugetraut.
Das hätte ich nie und nimmer von ihm gedacht._

So sind die Wendungen heutzutage üblich. Das zusätzliche, verstärkende falsche nicht habe ich bei dieser Wendung tatsächlich noch ie gehört. Aber ich bewege mich ja auch selten in solchen Dialekträumen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Das zusätzliche, verstärkende falsche nicht habe ich bei dieser Wendung tatsächlich noch nie gehört.


+ 1


Kajjo said:


> Das ist doch klar erkennbar die standardsprachlich FALSCHE doppelte Verneinung. Das letzte "nicht" ist fälschlich ergänzt.




Der Link in #1 zeigt, dass dieser Satz _im  Amtsgericht __Pasewalk_ (also nahe der polnischen Grenze) verwendet wurde.


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Der Link in #1 zeigt, dass dieser Satz _im Amtsgericht __Pasewalk_ (also nahe der polnischen Grenze) verwendet wurde.


Ich denke nicht, dass das ein Problem ist. Ich habe die Form in mehreren Links gefunden, obwohl sie viel öfter mündlich vorkommt. Das liegt auch daran, dass die Form heute "sanktioniert" wird. Jedoch hat sie sich erhalten, ist allerdings nicht mehr "produktiv".

Karl May:
Der Weg zum Glück. Erster Band


> »... Der König wird doch nie und nimmer nicht ein Gnadengesuch an den Amtmann machen!« (alt)



So geht's nicht weiter: TV-Sender reduzieren Werbung


> Aber unabhängig davon, glaubst du, wenn Apple von heute auf morgen seine Werbung streicht, würde das iPhone auch nur einen Cent billiger? Nie und nimmer nicht.


(kräftige Verstärkung, 2015)

Neuere Märchenparodie:
Zornröschen und der böse Froschkönig


> Dieser tölpelhafte Tölpel ist doch nie und nimmer nicht dazu in der Lage.



Ich denke nicht, dass die Wendung in solchem Kontext "falsch" ist. Das ist ein Streitpunkt.
Wenn es falsch ist, dann ist es eine seltene Form, in der es idiomatisch und zugleich falsch ist.

Der wesentliche Punkt ist aber: Es wird auch heute korrekt verstanden.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Ich denke nicht, dass die Wendung in solchem Kontext "falsch" ist. Das ist ein Streitpunkt.


Ein Urteil wie richtig/falsch ist immer dann sinnvoll, wenn man einen Standard zugrunde legt. Ich lege die allgemeinen Standards auch in der Alltags- und Umgangssprache an. Doppelte Verneinung ist nur noch in ganz wenigen Ausnahmen üblich, ansonsten komplett obsolet.

Wenn du darauf beharrst, eine am zeitgenössischem Deutsch gemessene Formulierung nicht als falsch zu bezeichnen, weil sie in einem Dialekt richtig ist, dann finde ich das ziemlich bizarr. Dialekt oder dialekt-beeinflusste Sprache misst sich halt nicht am Standard.



> Der wesentliche Punkt ist aber: Es wird auch heute korrekt verstanden.


Na ja, man nimmt den Fehler deutlich wahr und korrigiert dann innerlich. Verstehen tut man es, WEIL man korrigiert, nicht aber weil die Formulierung an sich OK ist.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Wenn du darauf beharrst, eine am zeitgenössischem Deutsch gemessene Formulierung nicht als falsch zu bezeichnen, weil sie in einem Dialekt richtig ist, dann finde ich das ziemlich bizarr. Dialekt oder dialekt-beeinflusste Sprache misst sich halt nicht am Standard.


Ich beharre nicht auf der Bezeichnung "korrekt" oder "falsch", sondern die Frage war, ob es noch verständlich ist. Und das ist es. Da es eine feste Wendung ist, steht nicht unbedingt die Frage, ob es grammatisch nach heutigen Regeln korrekt ist. Deshalb hatte ich es auch als Einzelfall behandelt.

Danke für die Antworten. Es war interessant. 
Und: Die Wendungen werden in Dialekten verwendet. Wo das der Fall ist, sind sie auch aus der Alltagssprache nicht verschwunden. 
Für die Frage: _Kann ich es in Dichtkunst verwenden?_ reicht die Verständlichkeit. Es hängt aber durchaus auch vom Stil ab.

Für mich war es immer verständlich und idiomatisch. 


Kajjo said:


> Na ja, man nimmt den Fehler deutlich wahr und korrigiert dann innerlich. Verstehen tut man es, WEIL man korrigiert, nicht aber weil die Formulierung an sich OK ist.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Da es eine feste Wendung ist


Also "nie und nimmer" ist eine feste Wendung.

Das zusätzliche, falsche "nicht" empfinde ich nicht als Bestandteil der festen Wendung, sondern als zusätzliche dialektale Verstärkung.


----------



## Hutschi

Es ist halt nicht Dialekt. Dialekt wäre zum Beispiel "net" statt "nicht". Die spezielle Wendung kenne ich nicht im Dialekt. Es wäre aber ungefähr: "nie un nimmer net."

PS: Für den allgemeinen Fall der doppelten Negation habe ich Literatur gefunden: http://jahrbuch-bruecken.de/cms/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/Brucken-2003.Rinas_.pdf Insbesondere behandelt es auch Übersetzungen. Das könnte für einige interessant sein. 

Dort ist auch beschrieben, dass der Fehler oft bei Deutschlernenden vorkommt, die die Form in ihrer Sprache haben. Denen muss man natürlich zeigen, dass die Form (außer in Ausnahmen) nicht mehr vorkommt.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Es ist halt nicht Dialekt. Dialekt wäre zum Beispiel "net" statt "nicht".


Das ist wiederum nur eine Frage der Definition von Dialekt. Deswegen schrieb ich oben ja auch extra einmal "oder dialekt-naher Sprache". Aber das Konstrukt stammt halt aus dem Dialekt und wird im quasi-Standard eingemischt.



Hutschi said:


> Dort ist auch beschrieben, dass der Fehler oft bei Deutschlernenden vorkommt, die die Form in ihrer Sprache haben.


Klar, bei Deutschlernenden ist das auch häufig, wenn die Muttersprache die falsche Logik ebenfalls kennt.

Dann ist es aber natürlich auch ganz klar einfach ein Deutschfehler -- denn Deutschlernende beabsichtigen ja im Allgemeinen, standardsprachlich zu sprechen.


----------



## Hutschi

Hier noch Regeln aus der Literaturstelle von Karsten Rinas: http://jahrbuch-bruecken.de/cms/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/Brucken-2003.Rinas_.pdf

Regel 1: Wenn ein normal-negierter Satz im Deutschen ein Negationswort wie z.B. niemand-, kein-, niemals, nirgendwo, nichts enthält, dann ,entfällt‘ in diesem Satz die Negation nicht.  ...
Regel 2: Negationswörter wie z.B. niemand-, kein-, niemals, nirgendwo, nichts schließen sich im normal-negierten deutschen Satz gegenseitig aus.


----------



## Kajjo

Hm, diese Regeln empfinde ich als äußerst schwer verständlich und weiß kaum, was sie damit sagen wollen.

Im Deutschen werden einfach alle Negationen wie in der mathematischen Logik verstanden. Doppelte Verneinung ergibt Bejahung.


----------



## Hutschi

Es ist ein Vergleich, wie man eigene Sätze in Deutsch ausdrückt. (*edit, Zusatz*: es sind Wörter, die in der Ausgangssprache (Tschechisch) doppelte Negation erforden.)
Solltest Du zum Beispiel russisch- oder ukrainischsprechenden Flüchtlingen Deutsch beibringen, wäre es wichtig.
Ab Seite 222 ist es erklärt.


----------



## Hutschi

PS:


Kajjo said:


> ...
> 
> Im Deutschen werden einfach alle Negationen wie in der mathematischen Logik verstanden. Doppelte Verneinung ergibt Bejahung.


Das müsstest Du ihnen ebenfalls erklären, aber ich weiß nicht, ob sie es verstehen. Im allgemeinen Fall stimme ich zu.
Im vorliegenden ging es um eine Ausnahme. Ich wüsste nicht, wie ich die Verstärkung kurz und prägnant anders erreichen sollte.

Bei Englischsprechern tritt das Problem eher nicht auf.


----------



## Sowka

Ich habe den im OP zitierten Satz spontan als Editierfehler verstanden:


> habe man ihm nie und nimmer nicht zugetraut


Ich dachte, ursprünglich stand da "nicht", und dann wollte man das genauere Zitat des Befragten, "nie und nimmer", hinzufügen und hat versehentlich das ursprünglich dort stehende "nicht" stehenlassen.

Mir ist eine solche Art Verneinung nur in ironischer Bedeutung bekannt, etwa in solchen Beteuerungen:

_Ich soll Deine Schokoladenvorräte aufgefuttert haben? Du weißt doch, dass ich das *nie nicht* (mit treuherzigem Augenaufschlag) tun würde!_

Auch der Satz mit dem "tölpelhaften Tölpel" kommt mir märchenhaft-ironisch vor.


----------



## Hutschi

Die Wendung ist "*nie und nimmer nicht* + zugetraut."= "nie nicht"="nie" statt "nie und nimmer + *nicht zugetraut*."



Sowka said:


> _Ich soll Deine Schokoladenvorräte aufgefuttert haben? Du weißt doch, dass ich das *nie nicht* (mit treuherzigem Augenaufschlag) tun würde!_
> 
> Auch der Satz mit dem "tölpelhaften Tölpel" kommt mir märchenhaft-ironisch vor.


----------



## Demiurg

Sowka said:


> Ich habe den im OP zitierten Satz spontan als Editierfehler verstanden. ... Ich dachte, ursprünglich stand da "nicht", und dann wollte man das genauere Zitat des Befragten, "nie und nimmer", hinzufügen und hat versehentlich das ursprünglich dort stehende "nicht" stehenlassen.



Das war auch mein erster Gedanke.  Allerdings steht der Satz in indirekter Rede:


> _... aber so eine Tat habe man ihm nie und nimmer nicht zugetraut._



Möglicherweise handelt es sich also um ein Zitat, das von dem Juristen absichtlich gebracht wird, um ein plastisches Bild von der Klientel im Gerichtssaal zu geben.


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> *so eine Tat habe man ihm nie und nimmer nicht zugetraut*.





Hutschi said:


> die Frage war, ob es noch verständlich ist.


Ich maße mir einfach mal das Urteil "nicht verständlich" an.



Kajjo said:


> Na ja, man nimmt den Fehler deutlich wahr und korrigiert dann innerlich. Verstehen tut man es, WEIL man korrigiert, nicht aber weil die Formulierung an sich OK ist.


Ich fasse das mal als Großzügigkeit auf.

Beim Lesen stolpere ich massiv über das "nicht". Das irritiert mich völlig. Ich lese dann den Satz wieder und frage mich, was da sein soll. Tippfehler? Falsche Verwendung? Eine besondere regionale Verwendung? Oder soll da vielleicht tatsächlich eine Bejahung gemeint sein?

Letzten Endes kann ich das nicht mit Sicherheit sagen. "verständlich" bedeutet für mich, dass die Kommunikation zwischen Verfasser und Leser erfolgreich und möglichst reibungslos erfolgt. An diesen Kriterien gemessen scheitert der Satz für mich eindeutig.

Ich bin zwar kein Muttersprachler, aber ich glaube nicht, dass das in diesem Fall eine Rolle spielt. Ich vermute, dass auch viele Muttersprachler mein Urteil teilen würden.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Verständlich finde ich es schon, und zwar weil ich weiss, dass solche doppelte Verneinungen manchmal vorkommen, und in diesen Fällen eines der verneinenden Worte in der Logik ignoriert werden muss.

Ernst gemeinte doppelte Verneinungen gibt es vereinzelt auch, aber ich vermute, dass man diese meist formell (durch die Wortstellung o.ä.) von den anderen Fällen unterscheiden kann.


----------



## manfy

Hutschi said:


> Jetzt gibt es die Wendung "nie und nimmer nicht" als Relikt.


Ich als Sprecher aus dem oberdeutschen Sprachraum seh' da kein Problem nicht. 
Es ist eine ganz normale emphatische Verstärkung der Verneinung und ich finde sie als solche auch nach wie vor produktiv.
Das gabs doch schon immer schon - im Oberdeutschen zumindest. (PS: Auch hier dient das zweite 'schon' in 'schon immer schon' als emphatische Verstärkung der gesamten Satzaussage!)

Zugegeben, in der bereinigten Standardsprache wird diese emphatische Ausdrucksweise zwar gerne verpönt, das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass sie auch in Zukunft in der Umgangssprache in vielen Gegenden beibehalten werden wird.
Vergleichbare Beispiele gibt's doch auch im Englischen zuhauf (z.B. Bill Withers '[There] *ain't no* sunshine when she's gone', Mick Jagger 'I *can't* get *no *satisfaction', alltägliche Ausdrücke wie 'I ain't done nothing wrong', +++).
Auch im English Only Forum werden diese Ausdrücke gerne verrissen und mit Labels wie 'uneducated', 'African-American vernacular' and whatnot belegt, was nichts daran ändert, dass man sie fast täglich in allen sozialen und Bildungsschichten hören kann.

Im Netz habe ich eine nette Abhandlung dazu gefunden: "Die Behandlung der Negation im Wandel des Sprachbewusstseins (ca. 1700-1850)"
Daraus zwei Zitate:


> Laut Gottsched ( [*1748*] 1762: 500) wird die doppelte Verneinung *nur noch vom „Pöbel“ verwende*t, „artige Leute vermeiden es, und zierliche Scribenten noch mehr“.


und von Grimm:


> Grimm (1831: 726-727):
> => doppelte Verneinung diente dem „Nachdruck“
> <=> Im Gegensatz zum Lateinischen *werden die Verneinungen nicht gegen einander aufgerechnet*  jede Form wird auf den ganzen Satz bezogen


Man sieht, die Diskussionen gibt es schon seit hunderten von Jahren - und das wird wohl auch so bleiben.

Einen interessanten bairischen Ausdruck fand ich in der Abhandlung:


> "Mia ham no nia ned nix anders ned drungga!"  also "Wir haben noch *nie nicht nichts* anderes *nicht *getrunken"


Obwohl das auf ersten Blick jetzt mit Mehrfachverneinungen leicht überladen erscheinen mag, so ist die Gesamtaussage doch auf Anhieb erkennbar und verständlich und (für mich zumindest) absolut idiomatisch und emphatisch.


----------



## Demiurg

elroy said:


> Beim Lesen stolpere ich massiv über das "nicht". Das irritiert mich völlig. Ich lese dann den Satz wieder und frage mich, was da sein soll. Tippfehler? Falsche Verwendung? Eine besondere regionale Verwendung? Oder soll da vielleicht tatsächlich eine Bejahung gemeint sein?


Soweit ich weiß, ist die doppelte Verneinung auch im Englischen ein bekanntes Phänomen. (_We don't need no education. _)

Ich kenne das auch als Stilmittel in Filmen, wo doppelte Verneinung signalisiert, dass der Sprecher nicht die hellste Kerze auf der Torte ist.


----------



## elroy

Das sind zwei Paar Schuh. Die doppelte Negation verhält sich im Englischen deutlich anders als im Deutschen und löst bei mir entsprechend auch andere Reaktionen auf.


----------



## Demiurg

elroy said:


> Das sind zwei Paar Schuh. Die doppelte Negation verhält sich im Englischen deutlich anders als im Deutschen und löst bei mir entsprechend auch andere Reaktionen auf.


Tatsächlich? Ich sehe da absolut keinen Unterschied.


----------



## elroy

Dein Beispiel, _We don't need no education_, ist recht verbreitet und klingt einfach nur nach einer bestimmten Unterklasse der Umgangssprache. Die Konstruktion wird sogar mittlerweile relativ oft auch in sozialen Gruppen verwendet, der sie "eigentlich" nicht zugehört, sie wurde also teilweise von neuen sozialen Gruppen "übernommen". Als Linguist erkenne ich natürlich die syntaktische doppelte Verneinung, aber sie stört mich nicht wirklich, anders als die doppelte Verneinung in einem entsprechenden deutschen Satz, etwa _Wir brauchen keine Bildung nicht_. Das Thema ist recht kompliziert und ich glaube wirklich nicht, dass die zwei Phänomene mehr als oberflächlich vergleichbar sind.


----------



## Demiurg

elroy said:


> Als Linguist erkenne ich natürlich die syntaktische doppelte Verneinung, aber sie stört mich nicht wirklich, anders als die doppelte Verneinung in einem entsprechenden deutschen Satz, etwa _Wir brauchen keine Bildung nicht_.



Das ist vielleicht auch eine Frage der Gewöhnung, aber mich stört beides gleichermaßen. Doppelte Verneinung ist in meinem Umfeld nicht üblich, deshalb fallen mir solche Sätze sofort (negativ) auf, egal in welcher Sprache.


----------



## Hutschi

Demiurg said:


> Ich kenne das auch als Stilmittel in Filmen, wo doppelte Verneinung signalisiert, dass der Sprecher nicht die hellste Kerze auf der Torte ist.


Das bedeutet aber dann auch, dass sie verwendet wird. "Nicht die hellste Kerze" ist dann oft ein Vorurteil.
Trotz Verpönung hält sich die Wendung noch, wobei "nie und nimmer nicht" öfters erscheint, während _Wir brauchen keine Bildung nicht_.  sehr selten ist. Immerhin kommt sie vor: Hochdeutsch und Wienerisch: das kann nicht gut gehen



> "Meines Wissens gewöhnt sich der Wiener nur schwer an das Reden nach der Schreibe, und der was dann im Ausland unschön auffallt, der schädigt das Wiener Imätsch, wenn ich so sagen darf, net wahr, er lasst den Fremden glauben, *dass mir Wiener keine Bildung nicht gelernt haben*, und das muss ja nicht sein, net wahr."


Hier ist es eine Mischung von Dialekt, Umgangssprache und Standarddeutsch.

Es zeigt aber, dass es durchaus nicht um die hellste Kerze geht. Es geht um Vorurteile.

Ungeachtet dessen ist "nie und nimmer" eine übliche Wendung, und "nie und nimmer nicht" kommt auch in ernsthafter und ironischer Literatur vor - als besondere Verstärkung.

Da es aber (wie man auch hier sieht) sanktioniert wird, ist es schriftlich sehr selten.


----------



## Hutschi

manfy said:


> Im Netz habe ich eine nette Abhandlung dazu gefunden: "Die Behandlung der Negation im Wandel des Sprachbewusstseins (ca. 1700-1850)"


Herzlichen Dank für die Quelle.


----------



## Demiurg

Hutschi said:


> Es zeigt aber, dass es durchaus nicht um die hellste Kerze geht. Es geht um Vorurteile.



Filme spielen oft mit Vorurteilen und Klischees. Aber diese Vorurteile sind offenbar nichts neues. Siehe manfy #21:


> Laut Gottsched ( [*1748*] 1762: 500) wird die doppelte Verneinung *nur noch vom „Pöbel“ verwende*t, „artige Leute vermeiden es, und zierliche Scribenten noch mehr“.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe eine Quelle gefunden, die die Form "niemals nicht" behandelt, die äquivalent zu "nie und nimmer nicht" ist, wenn auch abgeschwächt:
Alexander Lasch, "Die (syntaktische) Negation im Konstruktionsnetzwerk des Deutschen (Drittfassung)"
Die (syntaktische) Negation im Konstruktionsnetzwerk des Deutschen (Drittfassung)



> Wir haben für das Deutsche mit folgenden (syntaktischen) Negationsformen zu rechnen:
> Er strickte nie einen Schal. **Geltungsmodifikation durch Negation* [NEG[KxN]]
> Er hat noch_ niemals nicht einen Schal nicht _  gestrickt. **Verstärkende Geltungsmodifikation durch mehrfache Negation [NEG NEG NEG [KxN]](vgl. Lasch 2020)*
> Er hat_ niemals nicht einen Schal_ gestrickt. **Litotes* [NEG[NEG[KxN]]] (vgl. Neuhaus 2019)


(Hervorhebungen von mir, laut Wikipesia wäre Litotes eine "falsche Litotes", das glaube ich aber nicht.)
"Niemals nicht" (entspricht "nie nicht", "nie und nimmer nicht", ist aber idiomatischer als "nie nicht")


----------



## Demiurg

Ich denke, niemand bezweifelt, dass diese Formen schon lange existieren und (vor allem im Dialekt) noch immer verwendet werden.  Meinungsverschiedenheiten gibt es nur darüber, wie ihre Verwendung im mehr oder minder standardsprachlichen Kontext zu bewerten ist.


----------

